#ubuntu-youth 2013-04-22
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, if we did get netboot into testdrive it would use a heap of extra code. maybe save it for after the hangout and put it in at the same time as cloud
<Noskcaj> woop, wrong channel
<smartboyhw> LOL
#ubuntu-youth 2013-04-26
<jordan1> hey all
<Mkaysi> Netboot in testdrive sounds interesting.
#ubuntu-youth 2013-04-28
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, around?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, yes, tell me
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, wanna mail me a post card from Columbia?
<philipballew> I can give you the money to do so.
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, a virtual card?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, Sorry.
<philipballew> Were looking for ones with actual handwriting.
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, I see, when do you need it for?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, I need it by the end of May for my talk at a Linux conference in front of like 60 people.
<philipballew> JoseeAntonioR, is sending me one to.
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, sounds good, I think I can do it ;)
<SergioMeneses> and I have to write something especial?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, just write like Greetings from Ubuntu Columbia, and why people use ubuntu there.
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, ok
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, let me post my address here
<philipballew> or ‎I can email it to you?
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, send me a email
<SergioMeneses> sergiomeneses@ubuntu.com
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, sent it. If you can do it by this week, that would be hot.
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, I'll try to do my best
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, I should do that more often
<philipballew> thanks!
<SergioMeneses> perfect
#ubuntu-youth 2014-04-21
<IAmNotThatGuy> bye
